# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  calcolo part-time

## jahred

Buongiorno a tutti.
Nel calcolo della percentuale del part-time la proporzione va fatta sulle ore settimanali o mensili?
Premesso che ho sempre effettuato il riproporzionamento su base settimanale, e quindi nel caso di un part-time di 25 ore ho sempre indicato la percentuale del 62,50%, però mi è sorto un dubbio ossia se sia più corretta l'indicazione del rapporto su base mensile, che nel caso in specie è di: 
25*52/12= 108.33 ore mensili
108.33/170 (ore contrattuali)=63,73% 
Voi che ne pensate?

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Nel calcolo della percentuale del part-time la proporzione va fatta sulle ore settimanali o mensili?
> Premesso che ho sempre effettuato il riproporzionamento su base settimanale, e quindi nel caso di un part-time di 25 ore ho sempre indicato la percentuale del 62,50%, però mi è sorto un dubbio ossia se sia più corretta l'indicazione del rapporto su base mensile, che nel caso in specie è di:
> 25*52/12= 108.33 ore mensili
> 108.33/170 (ore contrattuali)=63,73%
> Voi che ne pensate?

  Il primo metodo costringe a fare il calcolo una volta al mese. 
Ritengo quindi più esatto il secondo metodo, cioè 25 x 52 : 12 = 108,33, che può rimanere fisso per tutto l'anno. 
Ciao

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Nel calcolo della percentuale del part-time la proporzione va fatta sulle ore settimanali o mensili?
> Premesso che ho sempre effettuato il riproporzionamento su base settimanale, e quindi nel caso di un part-time di 25 ore ho sempre indicato la percentuale del 62,50%, però mi è sorto un dubbio ossia se sia più corretta l'indicazione del rapporto su base mensile, che nel caso in specie è di: 
> 25*52/12= 108.33 ore mensili
> 108.33/170 (ore contrattuali)=63,73% 
> Voi che ne pensate?

  nel part-time orizzontale devi fare senz'altro riferimento all'orario di lavoro giornaliero
nel part-time verticale o misto, va fatto riferimento all'orario di lavoro al quale si riferisce il limite dell'attività lavorativa. 
Mi spiego meglio...
se il part-time verticale si svolge attraverso l'impiego di uno o piu' giorni lavorativi alla settimana, il riproporzionamento va fatto sull'orario settimanale,
viceversa se riferito a periodi prestabili del mese, il ripropozionamento andrà sulla base dell'orario mensile ecc. ecc. ecc.

----------


## jahred

In che senso all'orario giornaliero?
Prendiamo il caso in questione di un impiegata di concetto che svolge per tutto l'anno il seguente orario di lavoro:
Lunedì: 4 ore
Martedì : 7 ore
Mercoledì : 4 ore
Gioved': 6,5 ore
Venerdì : 3,5 ore 
per un totale ,appunto, di 25 ore settimanali part-time orizzontale. 
Per tale dipendente è stata sempre applicata la percentuale del 62,50% (25/40*100) 
Il mio dubbio è se esiste una previsione legislativa che dispone invece che il calcolo vada fatto a livello mensile, in quanto come precedentemente riportato, a livello mensile la percentuale è leggermente diversa (63,73% in luogo del 62,50% applicato).

----------


## iam

> In che senso all'orario giornaliero?
> Prendiamo il caso in questione di un impiegata di concetto che svolge per tutto l'anno il seguente orario di lavoro:
> Lunedì: 4 ore
> Martedì : 7 ore
> Mercoledì : 4 ore
> Gioved': 6,5 ore
> Venerdì : 3,5 ore 
> per un totale ,appunto, di 25 ore settimanali part-time orizzontale. 
> Per tale dipendente è stata sempre applicata la percentuale del 62,50% (25/40*100) 
> Il mio dubbio è se esiste una previsione legislativa che dispone invece che il calcolo vada fatto a livello mensile, in quanto come precedentemente riportato, a livello mensile la percentuale è leggermente diversa (63,73% in luogo del 62,50% applicato).

  quoto senz'altro per la soluzione "ante dubbio", ovvero riproporzionamento su base settimanale: 62,50%  :Wink:

----------


## f.p

> quoto senz'altro per la soluzione "ante dubbio", ovvero riproporzionamento su base settimanale: 62,50%

  siccome io invece non ho capito ..... e se invece la dipendente facesse 4 ore al giorno dal lunedì al venerdì?
grazie in anticipo per l'illuminante spiegazione!!  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

Io ho sempre fatto il calcolo su base settimanale..anche se lavora 4 ore al giorno dal lunedì al venerdì  :Smile:  
Partendo dalle 40 ore settimanali per un full time il riproporzionamento si fa su base settimanale  :Confused:  io almeno ho sempre fatto così quindi non leggerò altre risposte  :Mad:  basta dubbi  :Frown:

----------


## iam

> Io ho sempre fatto il calcolo su base settimanale..anche se lavora 4 ore al giorno dal lunedì al venerdì  
> Partendo dalle 40 ore settimanali per un full time il riproporzionamento si fa su base settimanale

   :Confused:   :Confused:  
nel caso da te prospettato, come in quello di f.p., non vedo il problema..... 
se la mia calcolatrice non si è rotta  :Big Grin: , mi pare che la percentuale sia sempre il 50% sia che riproporzioni in base all'orario settimanale, sia che lo fari sulla base dell'orario giornaliero! 
A meno che l'emozione di leggere un Vostro post non mi annebbi a tal punto  che mi è sfuggito qualcosa!

----------


## f.p

> nel caso da te prospettato, come in quello di f.p., non vedo il problema..... 
> se la mia calcolatrice non si è rotta , mi pare che la percentuale sia sempre il 50% sia che riproporzioni in base all'orario settimanale, sia che lo fari sulla base dell'orario giornaliero! 
> A meno che l'emozione di leggere un Vostro post non mi annebbi a tal punto  che mi è sfuggito qualcosa!

  ... uffaa.. e va bene.. esempio infelice!!
volevo capire il calcolo!! diciamo allora 3 ore dal lunedì al venerdi su 40 settimanali.
meglio così? :Smile: 
ciao

----------


## iam

> ... uffaa.. e va bene.. esempio infelice!!
> volevo capire il calcolo!! diciamo allora 3 ore dal lunedì al venerdi su 40 settimanali.
> meglio così?
> ciao

  allora..... 3/8 * 100 = 37,50% 
che poi equivale a 15/40 * 100 = 37,50% 
Comunque un problema analogo è stato già trattato qui

----------

